# 60th anniversary 1937 Syracuse



## tripple3 (Jun 6, 2015)

This bike I have owned for a while now and actually it's now twice. I saw a pic of it through a link on discussions of tall frame bikes and got it shortly after that from old hotrod and he even delivered it to me since I have no car or truck. 






Pics when I 1st got it.
I have a lot of friends in this bike hobby but two of them really wanted to buy this bike off of me and actually more than that but these two actually made an offer. 
I said no to my long time friend from my childhood and then this other friend offered me even more money and again he is bigger than me so I let him buy the bike. 
We need some pics this could get long. 






Most current pics that I took today on my ride. 
Later I traded a blue Carnival to Cory to get this bike back because I missed it and really wanted it every time I saw it. 
This bike has an original anniversary sticker on the rear fender that shows the years that Pope Westfield manufacturing was in business; one of my favorite details. 







Shortly after that scrubbinrims offered up a set of Morrow chrome drop centers with the G2 date stamp for 1937 so I put those on and some nice Columbia superb whitewalls to dress her up.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jun 6, 2015)

Bravo sir.


----------



## Boris (Jun 6, 2015)

I've always loved the painted details on the top tube and down tube of these bikes. They kinda plays tricks on your eyes.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 6, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> I've always loved the painted details on the top tube and down tube of these bikes. They kinda plays tricks on your eyes.




I do too. I have heard them called "Penguin Darts"


----------



## Boris (Jun 6, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> I do too. I have heard them called "Penguin Darts"




Never heard that, but now that you mention it......


----------



## vincev (Jun 7, 2015)

Very kool.


----------



## catfish (Jun 7, 2015)

Very nice bike!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 7, 2015)

*Coffin Chainring....*



vincev said:


> Very kool.






catfish said:


> Very nice bike!




Thanks. It rides great too!
The bottom bracket on Westfield bikes is lower than some of my frames. 
The "Downside" of that is I need to know where my pedals are when I round corners.
I have hit my pedal on the street if I keep pedaling.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 17, 2015)

So...I rode my Syracuse with the Cyclone Coasters in the Lake Forest 4th of July parade. We had a great time.
I am considering having this original Troxel long spring saddle recovered in genuine leather.
I love riding this saddle and so have all the previous care-takers; so it is a worthy candidate.
It is covered in a cloth type material now so it is wearing out. Leather looks and wears so much better, long lasting, and comfortable.
I don't have a "Spare" Troxel laying around to re-cover; so I think this saddle will get a new leather cover.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 4, 2015)

pedal_junky said:


> Bravo sir.



Thanks


vincev said:


> Very kool.



Thanks


catfish said:


> Very nice bike!




Thanks


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 4, 2015)

*Original out for a ride.....*

I rode the bike today and got some great pics down at the beach…












The bike rides super nice; even no hands on a dirt road.....
I still would like to hear from some experts on whether or not to restore an original Troxel long spring saddle that needs a nice leather cover in my opinion.
What say you?


----------



## CWCMAN (Sep 4, 2015)

I may not be the resident expert, but I do have an opinion.

If the seat in question is the one on this bike pictured, I would just leave it alone since it matches the overall look and wear of the bike. I would only replace the cover if it is torn and or separating from the pan and is just falling apart or brittle.

My two cents


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 4, 2015)

*Ride the saddle or store it?*



CWCMAN said:


> I may not be the resident expert, but I do have an opinion.
> 
> If the seat in question is the one on this bike pictured, I would just leave it alone since it matches the overall look and wear of the bike. I would only replace the cover if it is torn and or separating from the pan and is just falling apart or brittle.
> 
> My two cents




I agree... at this point; but know that I am wearing out this original seat, that can never be original after I wear it out...
But I ride my bikes







Then again, maybe this seat will outlast my riding it.
These pics were taken of the saddle when I got it in Mar. 2014
Looks the same, or better; more shaped to the rider now....?
I will keep riding it for now; I don't see any reason not to.


----------



## CWCMAN (Sep 4, 2015)

Mark,
that seat is holding together pretty well. I have a few like that on my bikes. I think it looks good.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 11, 2016)

Current photo of original stamp, and the bike with a Canon.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 20, 2016)

I have referred to this bike as "dad's bike" and so I rode it Father's Day where it got plenty of attention...









It is time to move this bike to the next caretaker; my friend Tim...(edited) Declined to put it in his quiver to enjoy now. I'm in a quandary....


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 20, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> I have referred to this bike as "dad's bike" and so I rode it Father's Day where it got plenty of attention...
> View attachment 331041View attachment 331042View attachment 331043View attachment 331044
> It is time to move this bike to the next caretaker; my friend Tim...(edited) Declined to put it in his quiver to enjoy now. I'm in a quandary....




You sold it?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 5, 2016)

eddie_bravo said:


> You sold it?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No. It was sold but my friend can't get it now.
I have always loved the "jiffy" side stand by Barry Cohen so I put one on this bike...
Patented in 1935 so it is Period Correct. 





Still riding the original saddle; still storing the bike in the house.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 5, 2016)

If I could swing it, this would make it's way to my garage. Great tall rider


----------



## Curtis Washington (Aug 18, 2016)

Nice babes.........I mean bikes.........sorry


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 18, 2016)

Curtis Washington said:


> Nice babes.........I mean bikes.........sorry



Thank you; both are very nice...


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 10, 2017)

Bump my Best... stored in the house.


----------



## tripple3 (May 25, 2018)

I'm still riding the original saddle.
I added a Persons amber reflector.
It is still inside our home.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 10, 2019)

Bump this favorite of mine with more Ride Pics.
Comments welcome.

























Last pic inside the house displaying Newsboy bags from Dayton Ohio.
tag my friends Patric @hoofhearted and Marty @cyclingday


----------



## manuel rivera (Nov 10, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Bump this favorite of mine with more Ride Pics.
> Comments welcome.
> View attachment 1093230View attachment 1093231View attachment 1093232View attachment 1093233View attachment 1093235View attachment 1093236View attachment 1093237View attachment 1093238View attachment 1093239View attachment 1093240View attachment 1093241View attachment 1093242
> Last pic inside the house displaying Newsboy bags from Dayton Ohio.
> tag my friends Patric @hoofhearted and Marty @cyclingday



What a great bike!  I love Westfields


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 11, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Bump this favorite of mine with more Ride Pics.
> Comments welcome.
> View attachment 1093230View attachment 1093231View attachment 1093232View attachment 1093233View attachment 1093235View attachment 1093236View attachment 1093237View attachment 1093238View attachment 1093239View attachment 1093240View attachment 1093241View attachment 1093242
> 
> We need to get a line up going with its brothers...and next time Brian brings his down...


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 11, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> I have referred to this bike as "dad's bike" and so I rode it Father's Day where it got plenty of attention...
> View attachment 331041View attachment 331042View attachment 331043View attachment 331044
> It is time to move this bike to the next caretaker; my friend Tim...(edited) Declined to put it in his quiver to enjoy now. I'm in a quandary....




Guys with the cool bikes attract the fine ladies?


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 11, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> *Original out for a ride.....*
> 
> I rode the bike today and got some great pics down at the beach…
> View attachment 235971View attachment 235972View attachment 235973View attachment 235974View attachment 235975
> ...




Who's looking at bike when the beautiful lady is with it?


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 11, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> I'm still riding the original saddle.
> I added a Persons amber reflector.
> It is still inside our home.
> View attachment 813625 View attachment 813626 View attachment 813627 View attachment 813629




Beautiful bike 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 28, 2021)

manuel rivera said:


> What a great bike! I love Westfields



Thank you.


Goldenrod said:


> Guys with the cool bikes attract the fine ladies?



Yes, thank you.


Kickstand3 said:


> Beautiful bike



Thank you Roland.
@old hotrod :We need to get a line up going with its brothers...and next time Brian brings his down...
Dave, I'd love this @island schwinn let's set it up, please.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 28, 2021)

Bump with a pic for
Top-O-the-PAGE
purchased from Dave 03-09-2014




i wore out the N.O.S. Yoder Goose horn;
replaced it with a NOS Jeweled Goose Horn.
Marty @cyclingday hooked me up with the best bell i have; LOVE it, thank you again.
Peace On Earth sign: Christmas present.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Apr 28, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Bump with a pic for
> Top-O-the-PAGE
> purchased from Dave 03-09-2014
> View attachment 1400271
> ...



@ Mr... Tripple3...Beautiful bike as, always. Amigo...and you are right.

(Peace on EARTH=) and in Every...

))hearteyes:=Corazon)) Cause No MATTER what.

How much or less. Me or others.

Have. Listen,  Under God and his.!!!
Beautiful Son name (Jesucristo=)

We All The Same We Can't forget that.

Sooo love your & (Respect Others) like you do with Yours. And I Can Warranty.

You or anyone. No MATTER how hard.

The live is.  When you love The.
(Almighty & his beautiful Son.!!!

Name Jesucristo you or yours.

Including Family.!!! and friends.!!!

The New Day always gonna be bless.

And great Cause They are going to be.

Fine.!!!  Today, Tomorrow & Always.

For you me & Everybody Believes in.
(God & Jesus= = =)

Soo Noo (Hates) Don't like or pay.
Attention to That (Word.=Yiikeeess) My dear friend.

And Hope you.!!!&yours.!!!Are doing great.!!! Friend & Friends. TODAY,

TOMORROW & ALWAYS.

Be.!!!..Happy.!!!...

Peace on EARTH and Every=


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 28, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Yes, thank you.
> 
> ...



sure, just give me a heads up and I'll bring down the fleet...


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 28, 2021)

old hotrod said:


> sure, just give me a heads up and I'll bring down the fleet...



I was hoping for July 4th.


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 29, 2021)

island schwinn said:


> I was hoping for July 4th.



I am in but if I bring all 3, has to be somewhere I can park close by...


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 7, 2021)

island schwinn said:


> I was hoping for July 4th.



It was a pleasure to see you and Mrs @island schwinn Sunday, Independence Day.
60th Anniversary 1937 Syracuse looking GRAND....




Syracuse University flag in Orange and Blue;
matches the badge colors.🥰








Yes, Syracuse went to Balboa, Newport Beach before going to Long Beach,
for the FUN of IT!😍


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 27, 2021)

Merry Christmas!
...the Third Day of Christmas is 
TODAY!
Christmas morning Light ride:
1937 Syracuse, for Syracuse University,
Westfield/Pope 60th Anniversary, 1877-1937,
"Dad's Bike" W.F.K. 1937-1997  Wauseon, Ohio😍



Tag Katie @Kstone vacationing in Florida,


Kstone said:


> Theres no place to bike in Syracuse, plus ive been busy getting through my first semester of grad school!
> So here are some photos from visiting my family in Florida and actually going on bike rides.



my birth place: St Cloud, Florida 03/25/1964
been a "California kid" since '65
Mom's sister lives there, with family,
still getting around at 88 cruisin' years.🥰🤩🥳😎


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Dec 27, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Bump with a pic for
> Top-O-the-PAGE
> purchased from Dave 03-09-2014
> View attachment 1400271
> ...






tripple3 said:


> It was a pleasure to see you and Mrs @island schwinn Sunday, Independence Day.
> 60th Anniversary 1937 Syracuse looking GRAND....
> View attachment 1442533
> 
> ...



Mr.!!3/3 HOPE YOU.! AND YOURS.! ARE DOING GREAT.!!

LINDA, LINDA...BICICLETA...

🤝✌️🥰✌️🤝


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 25, 2022)

Chosen for a birthday ride: "Dad's Bike", 1937 Syracuse, 60th anniversary, Westfield Mfg. Co.


----------



## ian (Mar 25, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Chosen for a birthday ride: "Dad's Bike", 1937 Syracuse, 60th anniversary, Westfield Mfg. Co.
> View attachment 1594619



Good mornin' Tripp, and Have a good one


----------



## SoBayRon (Mar 25, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Chosen for a birthday ride: "Dad's Bike", 1937 Syracuse, 60th anniversary, Westfield Mfg. Co.
> View attachment 1594619



Happy Birthday, Mark! Have a great day.


----------

